# New Joke



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

How do you get a fat lass into bed?

Piece of cake!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Works for me, every time! :wink: :lol:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

LMAO....stupid, but brill :lol: :lol: 8)


----------



## Captain Moonlight (Jan 19, 2007)

:lol:

Ah thats one for this satdee night with the lads...be one of those side of the mouth comments as the local TALENT walks in! im laughing already


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

buy her a skoda then


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

shouldnt make fun of fat people

......they've got a lot on their plate....


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

it's all so really low to make jokes at anothers expanse..


----------



## marko (Feb 27, 2006)

It's all to do with their glands you know ...salivary glands


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

I went out with a fat girl once. She had a problem with her feet..

She couldn't keep them out of the chip shop!


----------

